# Trailering a long distance?



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

I have never trailered a horse before, so I don't know what to do or what to expect. The trailer ride is a little over 7 hours. How do I trailer a horse and what can I do for the distance to keep her comfortable?


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, I have no advice to offer but I'm subscribing to your thread so I can read the advice you do get. My hubby is interested in a horse that would have to be trailered about 7 or 8 hours as well if we do go ahead and buy him.

Cher


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lock n load and head down the road. 8 hrs is not a big deal unless you have a cheap trailer that does not ride well. Stop midway while you eat and let them rest with hay and water


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> lock n load and head down the road. 8 hrs is not a big deal unless you have a cheap trailer that does not ride well. Stop midway while you eat and let them rest with hay and water


Thanks for the advice. Should I wrap her legs? Unload her when we rest? Have a vet check her over when we get home?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We stop every hour to 2 hours. When we need gas, when we eat etc. At those stops we take our time and let the kids rest for 10-15 min. Half way we offer water although they rarely take it. We keep a hay bag in front of them all the way too. 
If your hauling with a truck, you're going to have to stop for gas every hour or so anyway. Just take a bit longer than you would if you were by yourself and making a quick stop.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I would put travel bandages on her IF she is used to them.

Offer her water every 2- 3 hours but only unload if you are in a secure yard and are 100% sure you can get her back on.

Give her soaked hay to munch on for the trip, this will help keep her hydrated.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I do not trailer a lot either, and understand your anxiety. I basically do it twice a year, to take my horses to my summer home, and back in the winter. Makes me more comfortable if I have company.....just an extra person to help in case there IS an issue, and I got the US rider policy that makes me feel MUCH better. Always get the trailer and truck checked just before I go-I am slightly paranoid, I guess.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh yes it is absolutly essential that you carry the following:
Paper work.
Well charged mobile phone
Recovery service ephone number
ACP


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

8 hours is nothing. You will stop for gas or something to eat, even a bathroom break and that will be sufficient for a horse only traveling that distance.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wn-perhaps to you it is nothing.....all of us don't share that sentiment.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> lock n load and head down the road. 8 hrs is not a big deal unless you have a cheap trailer that does not ride well. Stop midway while you eat and let them rest with hay and water


I agree. 
You will probably stop more than that, to refuel and use the restroom. Those breaks will be breaks for the horses too.

Unloading at rests is a tricky thing. For an 8 hour trip it is probably not worth the risk involved.

Be sure to bring water from home so when you do offer water you have the best chance that they will drink it.

Pack extra hay and water just in case there is some delay or emergency.

And most certainly make sure you have all your necessary paper work with you. Vehicle and horse paper work.



franknbeans said:


> I do not trailer a lot either, and understand your anxiety. I basically do it twice a year, to take my horses to my summer home, and back in the winter. Makes me more comfortable if I have company.....just an extra person to help in case there IS an issue, and I got the US rider policy that makes me feel MUCH better. Always get the trailer and truck checked just before I go-I am slightly paranoid, I guess.


I agree with this advice too. Be sure to get your trailer inspected before you head out. Getting stuck on the side of the road is no fun with a horse in the trailer.

Frank, I think Wyoming's point is that an 8 hour ride is not a big deal in the grand scheme of trucking a horse some where, that the horse will be fine. Not that it is not a big deal in general and that it should not be planned for, etc.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree.
> Frank, I think Wyoming's point is that an 8 hour ride is not a big deal in the grand scheme of trucking a horse some where, that the horse will be fine. Not that it is not a big deal in general and that it should not be planned for, etc.


In the UK 8 hours is the MAX that you can transport a horse without an overnight stop. The law dictates that you must unload the horses in a suitable liarage and leave them to rest for 12 hours!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hillree said:


> Thanks for the advice. Should I wrap her legs? Unload her when we rest? Have a vet check her over when we get home?


 I never unload. To many possibilities for something to go wrong. No need to have a vet check unless she isn't acting right. I don't wrap legs but I used to years ago so either way. I also don't keep continuous hay in front of them because it makes them thirsty and they usually won't drink when traveling. I make sure they have a full belly before leaving for the trip


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> Wn-perhaps to you it is nothing.....all of us don't share that sentiment.


What I meant is that the horse will be fine for that length of time. Sorry I did not clarify more for you. I am going to pick up a new horse and he will be on the trailer that long. We will both be alright traveling that distance.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your most important piece of paperwork to have with you is a negative Coggins report from your Vet. If in the event your stopped and don't have a negative Coggins your horse or horses can be impounded. The most distance we have travelled with horses on board is 4 hours. Which proved no problem at all. I know people who haul horses and mules from here in SW MO all the way to Colorado for Elk hunting and drive straight through with no watering or unloading until they reach their destination. The same for the return trip. I personally would offer water and plenty of hay.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are crossing any state lines you are probably required to have a health certificate too. Or maybe a brand inspection. Check what is required where you are traveling.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I read that you should let your horse put his head down for a while to drain the fluids from the lungs when you do stop for a rest.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I read that you should let your horse put his head down for a while to drain the fluids from the lungs when you do stop for a rest.


That's true Ray. Our trailer is completely open so they can put their head down and clear the nasal/respiratory tract. If you have a trailer with a manger in the front, make sure they have a chance to back up, put their head down and blow their nose :lol:
The front of my trailer is a testament to this fact. The area in front of their heads is always covered with green snot. 
This is really only a problem if your trailer is too small for your horse or if you tie their head too high. Personally, we don't tie at all when trailering.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahaha! Thats kind of gross! I heard some people don't tie and some do. I remember hearing an trailering accident and they couldn't get their horses out because they were tied. But it is just personal preference.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

we hauled two from upstate NY to scentral KS a year and a half ago. talk about a learning experience. we took three days to do it, should have done it in two. we utilized two different horse hotels along the way, and that was a great idea. however you're not talking far enough for that.

i won't unload during the day, they're ok on the trailer. i WILL attempt to water them once during the day, and start the day, or midday, give a hay net with several flakes. not a log, but enough to keep them happy for a bit.

i do much prefer to keep them untied whenever possible. however, there are times that's just not possible. wife also polowrapped their legs. it's not a bad idea, however if my trailer was ten years newer i would NOT bother with it at all... much is just preference.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I am a worry wart so here's my short list: emergency car kit in case I have a low tire; a 30 foot cotton lead/lung rope; a spare halter and lead rope; coggins; flashlight in case I end up arriving or needing to check tires in the dark. I'm a little paranoid about tires. My GPS plus a real map in case there are detours. 

Before I hauled the first time I practiced backing and parking; and before I hauled the horse the first time we went for a short trip just off property and back again so that his first ride wasn't a long one. 

I use shipping boots for the horses that walk on themselves, but not for the others. I also tie when I'm hauling 2 but never with a rope halter - always a reinforced nylon halter.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If its a horse trailer (not an open stock) I would put some shavings down to help absorb pee on the journey._

_See if you can fill up with water from the place you are getting your horse, as that is the water they are used to and might be more willing to drink it, then water you have brought from your place._


----------

